# I'm quivering...



## THWACK! (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi,

I've received my 2 pc 5' Cold Steel and have removed the attached quiver and quiver protector, so as not to receive "undue attention". So, I had to fabricate a discreet quiver for the bamboo baddies. At first I made one out of 1 1/4" PVC tube with an end cap, but that limits one to carrying very few bamboodles.

So, I decided to nestle two empty containers, formerly housing disinfectant wipes, secure them together with camo duct tape, then camo paint them. Of course, one must remove the bottom of the top container ; )

I have about 15 bamboo-baddies (with their cones) sequestered and ready for action.

I will attempt to attach images, including my first few shots at a 2-D rabbit from 27'. He/she's 2-D






























because I can't find the 3-D glasses from the movie theatre : (

From the lid, you'll need to cut away the center piece.

Enjoy!


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

Nice one !


----------



## THWACK! (Dec 29, 2014)

treefork said:


> Nice one !


Thanks, buddy!


----------



## chuk101 (Mar 18, 2014)

That's a handy lid system for a quiver! Innovative!


----------



## THWACK! (Dec 29, 2014)

chuk101 said:


> That's a handy lid system for a quiver! Innovative!


Thank you!


----------



## giwtro (May 5, 2014)

This is pretty sweet. Have you set it up with some sort of strap to carry it around your shoulder or on a belt?


----------



## THWACK! (Dec 29, 2014)

giwtro said:


> This is pretty sweet. Have you set it up with some sort of strap to carry it around your shoulder or on a belt?


Camo duck decoy line, found at Bass Pro Shops : )


----------



## giwtro (May 5, 2014)

Thats a cool way of carrying it. I've got to hunt down some of these containers and make a few quivers. Have you thought of putting some sort of foam to layer the bottom of the container? That way the darts wouldn't rattle at all.


----------



## THWACK! (Dec 29, 2014)

giwtro said:


> Thats a cool way of carrying it. I've got to hunt down some of these containers and make a few quivers. Have you thought of putting some sort of foam to layer the bottom of the container? That way the darts wouldn't rattle at all.


Bunched up paper towels work for me : )


----------



## NaturalFork (Dec 7, 2012)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## THWACK! (Dec 29, 2014)

NaturalFork said:


> Very nice indeed!


Thank you, kind one : )


----------



## THWACK! (Dec 29, 2014)

This was a quick and easy project evolving from a need, and accomplished with the use of available resources and a MacGyver-type personality : )

Anyone and everyone can do things like this - it's all about knowing what you desire to accomplish, what resources are available, and simply figuring out the best way to put it all together. After that, if you believe that it can be improved, go for it - you've no one to satisfy but yourself.

I appreciate all the accolades.

THWACK!


----------

